# Chopped Apple Streusel Bread



## YankeeGal57 (Dec 9, 2004)

*  Exported from  MasterCook  *

                       Chopped Apple Streusel Bread

Recipe By     : Sandy's Recipe Journal
Serving Size  : 1    Preparation Time :0:00
Categories    : Breads

  Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
--------  ------------  --------------------------------
                        Dough:
   1      cup           milk
   2      tablespoons   butter
   1      teaspoon      salt
   1      cup           lukewarm water
   1 1/2  packages      active dry yeast
   5      cups          unbleached flour -- approximately
                        Streusel:
   4      tablespoons   cold butter -- cut into cubes
   2      teaspoons     ground cinnamon
   1 1/3  cups          sugar
   2      large         Granny Smith apples (peeled and cored) -- coarsely chopped
                        Juice of 1 lemon

For dough, scald the milk; remove from heat and add butter and salt. While this mixture cools to lukewarm, put the warm water in a bowl and dissolve the yeast.  When the milk is tepid, combine the two mixtures.

Add flour and mix briefly. Then turn the dough out onto a heavily floured surface. Knead in more flour until dough is no longer sticky. Continue kneading until elastic. Put the dough in a clean, oiled bowl and cover it with a towel. Let rise in a warm place for 1 hour.

Just before the rising time is up, make the streusel by mixing the butter, cinnamon and sugar with your fingertips until it is the consistency of oatmeal. Peel, core and coarsely chop the apples; sprinkle them with lemon juice to keep them white.

Gather up the dough. Place on a well-floured surface and pat it out flat. Scatter half the apples and one-third of the streusel over the dough. Using 2 pastry cutters or spatulas, chop the apples repeatedly into the dough. Cut, cut, cut, fold over, and cut some more. Sprinkle on the remaining apples and another third of the streusel and continue cutting. The dough will be quite wet. Divide the dough in half and put it, as roughly cut as possible, into two oiled loaf pans.

Sprinkle remaining streusel over the loaves, cover the pans, and put the dough to rise for at least 1 to 1-1/4 hrs. (It should top the pans.) Bake in a preheated 350 F. oven for 50 minutes. Let the bread cool in the pans 10 minutes before turning out onto cooling racks. Drizzle, if desired, with powdered sugar glaze.

Makes 2 loaves

                   - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

NOTES : This is such a delicious bread, you won't want to share!


----------



## MJ (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks YankeeGal57. Looks good!


----------



## YankeeGal57 (Dec 13, 2004)

*Your welcome...*

Your welcome MJ....I have a chopped vegetable one if your interested?


----------



## LeeAnn (Jan 26, 2005)

I have a huge bucket of apples that I need to do some baking/cooking with.  This is one more recipe I will try, thanks!


----------



## MJ (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Your welcome...*



			
				YankeeGal57 said:
			
		

> Your welcome MJ....I have a chopped vegetable one if your interested?


Yes! I'm interested.


----------



## YankeeGal57 (Jan 26, 2005)

Here you go...enjoy!

                     *  Exported from  MasterCook  *

                Garden Fougassa (Chopped Vegetable Bread)

Recipe By     : Sandy's Recipe Journal
Serving Size  : 1    Preparation Time :0:00
Categories    : Breads

  Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
--------  ------------  --------------------------------
   1      cup           milk
   2      tablespoons   butter
   2      tablespoons   sugar
   1 1/2  tablespoons   chile or tomato paste
   1      large clove   garlic -- mashed
   3      teaspoons     salt
     3/4  cup           lukewarm water
   1 1/2  packages      active dry yeast
   6 1/4  cups          unbleached flour -- approximately
   1      cup           chopped red onion (generous)
   1      large         red bell pepper -- seeded and cubed
   2      small         zucchini -- halved and sliced
   1      cup           sliced mushrooms
   1 1/2  cups          cubed sharp Cheddar cheese
                        Olive oil

Scald the milk, then add the butter, sugar, chili or tomato paste, garlic, and salt, and let them dissolve. When the milk has cooled to lukewarm, dissolve the yeast in the water and add it to the milk. Stir in around 5-1/2 cups flour and as soon as possible, turn dough out onto a floured surface and continue kneading and working in more flour until a very elastic consistency has formed. Place the dough in an oiled bowl, cover with a towel, and let rise in a warm place for 1 hour.

Place the dough on a floured board and pat it out with your hands. Scatter approximately 1/4 of the vegetables and cheese over the surface of the dough. Using two stiff metal-bladed scrapers or spatulas, chop the vegetables into the dough until they are nicely mixed in. Sprinkle on a few drops of oil and knead the dough together. Pat the dough out again and continue working in the vegetables and cheese until all have been incorporated. (The dough will be stringy and barely contain its load of vegetables. Do one last fine chop through the mass.)

Oil a large cookie sheet. Place the dough in its chopped state on the sheet. Do not tamp it down or attempt to smooth it. It should have a rough, chopped quality and be allowed to spread over the top of the sheet even if there are occasional small holes. Let dough rise for 30 minutes. Bake in a preheated 350 F. oven for around 50 minutes. Bread will be firm and golden brown. The bread is easily broken apart and delicious reheated or toasted. Great with a spread of cream cheese!

Serves 12 to 15

                   - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

NOTES : This is fantastic!


----------



## MJ (Jan 26, 2005)

Mmmmm... This looks awesome. Thank you very much YankeeGal57. You _RAWK_!


----------



## YankeeGal57 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Your welcome...*

Hope you enjoy it, MJ.....its kind of a "clone' to a bread that some of the larger grocery chain bakeries have made. I found the recipe and thought it might be similar. I enjoy making breads and thought maybe this could be adapted using pepperoni, peppers and cheese for a snack-type bread.
 Haven't tried it yet, but I'm gonna. Let us know if you like this.

YankeeGal57


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks, YankeeGal!  A local bakery around here makes a vegetable bread but uses dehydrated veggies that never plump up.  It's awful!  I've always loved the concept, though, and I think this will be the one-up on them!


----------

